# sensors motherboard

## bagas

Hello.

Please tell me how to read the data from the sensors of the motherboard?

ASUS PRIME Z370-A

Processor Intel i7-8700.

I want to see the temperature of the RAM, the speed of rotation of the fans.

```
# uname -rms

Linux 4.14.78-gentoo x86_64
```

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3ec2 (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e92

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI #1

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode]

00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #17 (rev f0)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f0)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f0)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f0)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device a2c9

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 2142

04:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Intel Corporation Device f1a6 (rev 03)
```

```
# sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 3.4.0+git_807f9b1529892c0ac89bca0c7ae781c59f9c8393

# Board: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z370-A

# Kernel: 4.14.78-gentoo x86_64

# Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700 CPU @ 3.20GHz (6/158/10)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Gentoo config file protection is active. Every file this program will

modify must be merged before the change will become active using

default Gentoo tools such as dispatch-conf, cfg-update, and etc-update.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 16h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 17h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Intel 5500/5520/X58 thermal sensor...                       No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               Yes

Found `Nuvoton NCT6793D Super IO Sensors'                   Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `nct6775')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.4: Kaby Lake (PCH)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpc (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpd (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: DPDDC-B (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at f040 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp' (built-in):

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Driver `nct6775' (built-in):

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `Nuvoton NCT6793D Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
```

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Package id 0:  +29.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:        +25.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:        +28.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:        +27.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:        +26.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 4:        +26.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 5:        +27.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.4.0_p20180923:0/4.4.0::gentoo  USE="contrib -sensord -static-libs" 0 KiB
```

----------

## Marlo

You can check if something in "Device Drivers > Hardware Monitoring support" is suitable for you.

----------

## bagas

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> You can check if something in "Device Drivers > Hardware Monitoring support" is suitable for you.

 

only they

```
<*>   Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor

<*>   Nuvoton NCT6775F and compatibles
```

----------

## bunder

not all motherboards sensors have drivers, but can you install dmidecode and show us the output?

----------

## Marlo

A year ago, Phoronix didn't have good news on ASUS PRIME Z370 and lm_sensors.

It's probably the IT87 out-of-tree source.

----------

## bagas

Solved the problem.

Support for sensor driver in the kernel is.

```
CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=y
```

This helped acpi_enforce_resources=lax, added to the refind system loading and after a reboot the sensors were activated.

Why so complicate?

And how can I see the temperature of the memory?

```
$ sensors

nct6793-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:                       +0.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:                       +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:                       +3.42 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in3:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:                       +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:                       +0.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:                       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

in7:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in8:                       +3.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in9:                       +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in10:                      +0.60 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in11:                      +1.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in12:                      +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in13:                      +0.32 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in14:                      +1.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:                      803 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:                     1064 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan4:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan5:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan6:                      838 RPM

SYSTIN:                    +29.0°C  (high = +98.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:                    +27.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN0:                  -128.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN1:                   +50.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN2:                   +14.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN3:                   +18.0°C    sensor = thermistor

PECI Agent 0:              +30.0°C  (high = +98.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)

                                    (crit = +100.0°C)

PECI Agent 0 Calibration:  +27.0°C  

PCH_CHIP_CPU_MAX_TEMP:      +0.0°C  

PCH_CHIP_TEMP:              +0.0°C  

intrusion0:               ALARM

intrusion1:               OK

beep_enable:              disabled

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Package id 0:  +32.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:        +27.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:        +29.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:        +31.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:        +27.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 4:        +32.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 5:        +28.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

----------

## Marlo

Well, if the kernel is changed and compiled, the kernel must also be loaded via reboot.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bagas

information is not read from acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device

```
acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

```

Data is not updated.

What to do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bagas,

```
$ sensors

nct6793-isa-0290 
```

needs your /etc/sensors.conf file set up, or whatever its called today.

You may find a suitable file on the web, or it may even be commented out in  /etc/sensors.conf already.

The problem is that the nct6793 will be used or lots of different motherboards. The will all map the voltage inputs to different voltages and they will all use different scale factors.

The /etc/sensors.conf for your motherboard will fix the voltage names and scale factors.

There are two sorts of sensors in use.  Thermistors, which are resistors that change resistance with tempreture and diodes where the change in forward voltage drop is -2mv/Deg C.

You need to know which sort is used where

Neither produce very accurate temperature readings but in general, you don't care.

What matters is "Is the temperature normal?"

To get the RAM temperature, you need sensors on the RAM and the sensors need to be connected to something.

-- edit --

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/nct6775 may be worth reading.

----------

## Tony0945

Re nct6775

I've had great success on 4.4 and 4.9 kernels just copying the later kernels' nct6775.c into the older tree.

I ran meld on them and the main difference  is that the later kernels have more table entries. And a MACRO was added or deleted, I don't remember which. The MACRO does the same bit manipulation in any case so there is no difference to the compiler, just the programmer's taste.

I had to do this for support of my MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic White.

----------

## CondeProlog

 *bagas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And how can I see the temperature of the memory?
> 
> 

 

To get RAM temperatures with lm_sensors you need to load the jc42 driver (CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42).

----------

## bagas

 *CondeProlog wrote:*   

>  *bagas wrote:*   
> 
> And how can I see the temperature of the memory?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Added to the core, the output of the sensor information has not changed.

----------

## bagas

Tell me, how can I remove the unnecessary from the output of the sensor?

```
# cat /etc/sensors3.conf 

chip "nct6791-*"

ignore in1

ignore in2

ignore in3

ignore in4

ignore in5

ignore in6

ignore in7

ignore in8

ignore in9

ignore in10

ignore in11

ignore in12

ignore in13

ignore in14

ignore fan3

ignore fan4

ignore fan5

label temp2 "CPU Temp"

label temp1 "MB Temp"

label fan1 "System Fan"

label fan2 "CPU Fan"

label fan6 "System Fan 1"

chip "acpitz-virtual-0"

chip "coretemp-isa-0000"
```

remove from the information output these items:

```
in0:                       +0.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:                       +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in3:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:                       +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:                       +0.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:                       +0.13 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in7:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in8:                       +3.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in9:                       +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in10:                      +0.60 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in11:                      +1.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in12:                      +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in13:                      +0.32 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in14:                      +1.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan3:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan4:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan5:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
```

rename:

```
fan1:                      855 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:                     1071 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan6:                      898 RPM

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)
```

now so.

```
# sensors

nct6793-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:                       +0.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:                       +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in3:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:                       +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:                       +0.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:                       +0.13 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in7:                       +3.41 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in8:                       +3.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in9:                       +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in10:                      +0.60 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in11:                      +1.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in12:                      +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in13:                      +0.32 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in14:                      +1.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:                      855 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:                     1071 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan4:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan5:                        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan6:                      898 RPM

SYSTIN:                    +32.0°C  (high = +98.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:                    +30.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN0:                  -128.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN1:                   +50.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN2:                   +14.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN3:                   +18.0°C    sensor = thermistor

PECI Agent 0:              +32.0°C  (high = +98.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)

                                    (crit = +100.0°C)

PECI Agent 0 Calibration:  +30.5°C  

PCH_CHIP_CPU_MAX_TEMP:      +0.0°C  

PCH_CHIP_TEMP:              +0.0°C  

intrusion0:               ALARM

intrusion1:               OK

beep_enable:              disabled

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Package id 0:  +35.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:        +30.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:        +33.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:        +33.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:        +30.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 4:        +31.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 5:        +35.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

```
# rc-update -a | grep lm_sen

           lm_sensors |      default
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.4.0_p20180923:0/4.4.0::gentoo  USE="contrib -sensord -static-libs" 0 KiB
```

----------

## bagas

The problem is not solved.

----------

## Muso

 *bagas wrote:*   

> The problem is not solved.

 

The problem seems to be with the sensors and Linux drivers, not the Gentoo implementation of the software itself.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bagas,

Remove lines that you do not want displayed from your /etc/sensors3.conf

----------

## Ant P.

Use the correct chip name in sensors.conf.

----------

